# Crochet Thread on Knitting Machine?



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I was given a very large amount of size 3 and size 10 crochet thread, most of it in neutral colors - white, ecru. 

I'm trying to figure out what I can use this for on my knitting machines. I have standard, mid, and bulky gauge machines. I'd like to be able to make some things to donate for charity, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.

If anyone has some suggestions, I'd be very grateful.


Thanks, Sue


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

That should make Dishcloths/Washcloths/Towels. May need to cast-on with acrylic, since cotton does not stretch.
Patty S


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Patty. For these items, would I need to use more than 1 strand? Or just use the 1 strand on my standard gauge?


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

On the Standard, I think 1 strand is enough. My Mother likes them small, and "floppy", for ease of use and squeezing the water out.
Patty S


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

My SinL sells crochet items for charity. What sells well for her are the jug covers and bookmarks. As I'm new to MK I don't know how to knit a circle yet but the jug covers are circles with beads added to the outer edge. Her bookmarks are a pattern like a strip of leaves. I know there are some beautiful braid patterns that would be look well done in the fine cotton. It's a long time from I did fine crochet but I think a No. ten might be similar to Artistic yarn. Best of luck with your efforts for charity.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I would suggest patterns using thread lace/punch lace/drive lace which are all the same thing, just different labels for the same technique.

You use one thicker yarn and a matching thinner yarn.

Val


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I used size 10 for double jacquard pot holders. You have to rewind, will not flow evenly without.
You will be able to do double jacquard on the Toyota!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Great on the standard, 1 strand is fine, and we used WY, ravel cord and then e-wrap, straight knitting sometimes with a small lace row or motif in the center....my friend made small soaps for office gifts and we added 'facecloths' from crochet cotton to round out the gift, fronts are pretty and the backs are just rough enough to exfoliate without damaging skin...


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have made some dish cloths - but they were not soft - which works fine for dish cloths, but not if you would prefer a soft project. I made some just doing a large square on the machine with ribber so they would lay flat. I used one strand. Nice for scrubbing.  Ann


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You can make beautiful lace edgings, if you're not averse to hand manipulation. I found one in an old vintage magazine that was free on the net. I can try to find the link again, if you want to try that.


----------



## maggie24 (Oct 14, 2013)

This is ideal for the backing thread for thread lace, which is absolutely lovely. Also useful for ravel cord as it pulls out easily on completion of garments! Good luck.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow thanks for all your suggestions. I have never thougt of using crochet cotton on the machine - I didn't think the machine could handle it since there is no stretch. My horizons are expanding! A friend gave me a few partial cones of ver thin cotton .... hmmmmm....


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm currently knitting punch lace on my mid-gauge knitting machine; I'm using 4ply for the thick yarn and a matching sewing thread (polyester) for the fine yarn.

Would knit up equally well on a standard gauge (4.5mm) machine.

The end result will be a scarf.

Val


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

sross512004 said:


> I was given a very large amount of size 3 and size 10 crochet thread, most of it in neutral colors - white, ecru.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what I can use this for on my knitting machines. I have standard, mid, and bulky gauge machines. I'd like to be able to make some things to donate for charity, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

How about purses or bags. They can be very straight forward, and look lovely in cotton. They could be fastened with a press stud and a nice button button sewn on for decoration.
Lesley


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

maggie24 said:


> This is ideal for the backing thread for thread lace, which is absolutely lovely. Also useful for ravel cord as it pulls out easily on completion of garments! Good luck.


Maggie24, I think I know what you're referring to but am not sure. Is there a web site you would recommend to check out for this technique?


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

i made some cast on rags with #3 crochet thread. I found it is easier to mount the rag on the machine because the thread doesn't split.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Believe it or not, I made this lattice poncho on my Brother bulky 260, using the new Bernat Handicrafter crochet thread.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/7-2013-its-not-crochet-poncho

At a seminar, I saw a couple of summer tops that were made from variegated color crochet thread, that were beautiful.

I am currently in the process of making a mitered square top, on the bulky machine at T2, using Lustersheen which is a slightly heavier, but threadlike yarn.


----------



## diecasbeer (Jul 15, 2011)

For Charity:
I would do:
Cancer people need hats, scarfs, lap blanklets, etc....
Newborns or Hospitals need Blankets, hats, outfits, etc.....
Veterans need hats, scarfs, mittens or gloves, blankets, etc.....
Seniors need hats, scarfs, mittens or gloves, blanklets, lap blanklets, walker pockets (like for books, purse, etc...), etc....
Church groups, schools or daycares need hats, mittens, scarfs, toys, blankets, sweaters, etc....


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been told that you can use it for punch/thread lace projects. But be careful.....
Crochet cotton is "cotton" and shrinks so it is not wise to combine it with 100% acrylic (for example) as the acrylic will not shrink. I have seen a thread lace baby blanket that calls for acrylic yarn and suggests using crochet cotton for the finer yarn. I suggest that it would be better to use a very thin lace weight yarn 100% acrylic such as Newry if you want the finished product to wash well. And a baby blanket will definately need washing.
quote=sross512004]I was given a very large amount of size 3 and size 10 crochet thread, most of it in neutral colors - white, ecru.

I'm trying to figure out what I can use this for on my knitting machines. I have standard, mid, and bulky gauge machines. I'd like to be able to make some things to donate for charity, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.

If anyone has some suggestions, I'd be very grateful.

Thanks, Sue[/quote]


----------



## Squiddy55 (Jun 28, 2013)

You can also dye the cotton. Make flowers (machine-knit OR crochet), make garments in any stitch you like! Sure it doesn't stretch the way wool does, so you'll probably have floppy ribs, but that's good too. Just get swatching and having fun


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I have used it to cover plain Christmas tree ball ornaments.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great batch of suggestions. Thank you, everyone, for your input, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## confusedknitter (Oct 24, 2013)

Crochet thread makes beautiful table mats especially around Christmas time. Table runners. If you have the patience and material.....Christmas tree skirts


----------

